# User fee? Instructor using barn



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

At my barn , which is in no way a big show barn by any means has a $5 per lesson charge which applies to anyone using the ring to give lessons. That fee goes back into the ring mantainence , footing etc...
I feel that is a reasonable fee since it could be a lot more and it is nice to have the freedom to use who you would like to instruct you. Of course I understand not wanting to have numerous ppl coming and going especially at small barns.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I would say between $5 and $10 a lesson especially if you also give lessons yourself because they would be competing with you for business. Its not just your arena and jumps.. the trainer may use your other facilities like parking or bathroom.


----------



## orloff (Dec 9, 2009)

10-15% of what the instuctor gets paid is what I see the most for a nice facility like www.carolinaequestrianri.com


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

I never used to, but once more boarders started bringing in coaches I added a $10 fee.

When a coach comes in, they are taking that arena time away from other boarders (or me for that matter:wink...as most will want the arena to themselves for that allotted time. 
I have waived the fee on occasion though, if the boarder allows other riders to use arena while they are being coached.
This becomes more of an issue in winter....as we only can ride inside then. During the warmer months (sigh aah summer I miss you) We have access to more space, so then it isn't much of an issue. So I may waive this fee again when the time comes.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

We have a dressage trainer come in once or twice a month. We charge her $10 per lesson (which are hour privates) to use the ring. Not sure what the charge would be if it as as group lesson... 

i've hauled my horses to different places (no lessons, just to get them in a new environment) and usually pay about $25 for a "haul in fee".


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

$10 per lesson for a facility fee. $25 per lesson for haul in.

That's the rates I am used to.

ETA: The coach is charged the $10, the hauler in-er is charged the $25. It is up to the coach whether they will charge the extra $10 to their student or not.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

The instructor did call. When I asked what the going rate was - she said $10 and that she would pass it on to the student. I'm not all together sure I like her passing it on but I guess that isn't my issue.

We do not close the arena for lessons. Absolutely not fair to someone who has very limited time and heads out to the barn for some horse time. We do require lessons scheduled a week in advance and written on the white board so that folks can plan around them.

Also - this instructor does not carry insurance. Any thoughts on that? (she has not started yet).


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

If she does not carry insurance, I would just ensure that you are waived of all liability if she were to get injured. As you don't want her coming after you if she hurts herself, and needs the money to pay her medical bills.

Also, depending upon your own insurance, you may want to ensure that you can in fact have her teach on site if she doesn't carry proper insurance.

Wow that is a mouthful lol


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Maverick101 said:


> If she does not carry insurance, I would just ensure that you are waived of all liability if she were to get injured. As you don't want her coming after you if she hurts herself, and needs the money to pay her medical bills.
> 
> Also, depending upon your own insurance, you may want to ensure that you can in fact have her teach on site if she doesn't carry proper insurance.
> 
> Wow that is a mouthful lol


 
I did tell her we need a release so we are protected. I also told her she is responsible if anyone gets hurt or there is any equipment or property damage as a result of her lesson.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally, were it my barn, I would not allow any instructor regardless of who they are on my property without insurance.
With some farm insurance plans, you are liable to lose coverage if you allow someone to make money on your property without insurance.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

mls said:


> I did tell her we need a release so we are protected. I also told her she is responsible if anyone gets hurt or there is any equipment or property damage as a result of her lesson.


Telling her is one thing...it all needs to be on a signed contract. And It would also be a good idea for the Rider to sign one as well. The main thing is to ensure that you are re leaved of all liability by all parties


----------



## rider4life (Jan 7, 2010)

Maverick101 said:


> Telling her is one thing...it all needs to be on a signed contract. And It would also be a good idea for the Rider to sign one as well. The main thing is to ensure that you are re leaved of all liability by all parties


. . . Agreed. Always get anything legal-like in writing!!! Even fee amount!! That way you are covering your hindend just in case the unexpected happens.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I pay the barn $10.00 to use the arena for my lesson with my Coach who comes in from her own barn. 

And, my Coach is not insured - and this barn is a 40 head, Hunter/Jumper barn that is very active.


----------

